# Lister WVO Genset Fuel Consumption ?



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello All - anyone running a Lister diesel genset on WVO, and if so, what is your fuel consumption? Net research shows 0.1-to-0.15 gph per KW. 

Thanks,


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Not WVO, but have you seen this thread? 

If you use 140kbtu/gal for diesel, and 130kbtu/gal for WVO, you end up with about .107 - .161 gal/kw, using your numbers. Only 92.5% of the btu's in WVO compared to diesel.

The link above has .125gal/hr as a baseline driving a ST head. (0 power)
.066gal/hr additional fuel for the first kw of power.

Michael


----------

